# Power head issues



## Sheff (Aug 27, 2013)

Hello
I have 2 Hydor Koralia power heads. I just had a brief power failure. When the power came back on both units reversed their spin. I have plugged and unplugged them 50 times or more and can't get them back to their normal flow??
Any ideas would be very helpful.
Thank you!


----------



## streeker02 (Apr 11, 2014)

take that sucker apart, remove the impeller and give the magnet and impeller housing a good cleaning with rubbing alcohol and a q tip. This has worked for me. this is not unheard of with koralia powerheads


----------



## Sheff (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks I'll give it a shot


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

streeker02 said:


> take that sucker apart, remove the impeller and give the magnet and impeller housing a good cleaning with rubbing alcohol and a q tip. This has worked for me. this is not unheard of with koralia powerheads


He's correct - when a power outage occurs, the magnet can become inverted 
Pull parts and clean


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Its a known issue. You don't have to take it apart, just unplug and plug and unplug and plug it in until it is spinning in the correct direction.


----------



## streeker02 (Apr 11, 2014)

fesso clown said:


> Its a known issue. You don't have to take it apart, just unplug and plug and unplug and plug it in until it is spinning in the correct direction.


OP has unplugged it 50 times. had it happen to me before been in the same boat. removing the impeller and cleaning everything worked for me.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

51 times should work like a charm or OP could just move to Austraillia.


----------



## streeker02 (Apr 11, 2014)

fesso clown said:


> 51 times should work like a charm or you could move to Austraillia.


bwhahahahaah!


----------



## Sheff (Aug 27, 2013)

Fully cleaned and still no go! Plugged and unplugged another 50 times #[email protected]%$#%$
Sent a message to Hydor and this was their response:

The motor is designed to work with alternating current. Depending on how the current enters the motor, it will either turn the impeller on correctly or in reverse. (50/50 chance) When it comes on in reverse, the impeller raises a little and hits the little rubber bumper on the inside of the front cover. If the front grill is broken or the rubber bumper is missing, It has no way to correct itself and will continue running backwards until it is turned off/on again... or the controller its on goes through another cycle. 

We'll ship you 2 new front covers free of charge and they will fix the issue of the pumps running on reverse


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Sheff said:


> Fully cleaned and still no go! Plugged and unplugged another 50 times #[email protected]%$#%$
> Sent a message to Hydor and this was their response:
> 
> The motor is designed to work with alternating current. Depending on how the current enters the motor, it will either turn the impeller on correctly or in reverse. (50/50 chance) When it comes on in reverse, the impeller raises a little and hits the little rubber bumper on the inside of the front cover. If the front grill is broken or the rubber bumper is missing, It has no way to correct itself and will continue running backwards until it is turned off/on again... or the controller its on goes through another cycle.
> ...


Excellent response from an awesome company.
--
Paul


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Turn it on, and then jamb an acrylic rod in.... Works the same I find 

Glad the company is looking after you. Based on their good customer service, you must have been a good customer! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheff (Aug 27, 2013)

*Follow Up*

Just to follow up for you guys who care. 
I received the 2 new power head tops as promised by Hydor. Less than a week and at no cost. It's a pleasure to deal with a stand up company for a change. Thanks Hydor!!
It worked instantly. There is a little black stopper at the top of each of the tops that force the prop to spin the other way if it spins backward. They were apparently missing in my 2 units. Who Knew?
Anyways that's the follow up and I can't recommend Hydor enough for their customer service. Way to go guys!


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Always great to hear about a company that actually cares


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

Been a fan of their products, and even more so now after hearing this.


----------

